# Children sing about our beloved Lord and Savior........Barack Obama



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I watched this and completely lost it. Glen Beck did a piece on it too. Liberal indoctrination is alive and well. I think I'd demand this teacher's job.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shame on me for clicking on this!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Two words, home schooling.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 6457

No Comment.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama worship is required in public schools now.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> View attachment 6457
> 
> No Comment.


This is what came to my mind as well. Very scary shit.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Common Core, which was the plan in the first place. Slowly brain wash the next generation and let us old folks die off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got out of bed and only one sip of coffee in me. There's no way I am watching that, right now.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

indeed pictures say a thousand words!!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Its ACLU approved!


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Please read my signature line. This is a bumper sticker we (our little mutual assistance group) had made when the Hildabeast was secretary of state. We're in the process of editing it to read "America's Axis of Evil" since the ISIS thing in the Middle East. We also plan to edit it one more time before the next presidential race so that we can throw away (or shoot it) the pic of the asshole-in-the-whitehouse and replace it with Hillary's running mate.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Marxist bullshit!.if we had kids in school doing this,I would take them out and never look back.and,probably persecuted,I mean prosecuted for that action.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this new news or did this happen a while ago? I'm surprised that there aren't thousands of parents asking for the superintendent and the teacher be arrested and thrown in jail. Or is this simply another case where the parents are too stupid, too lazy, or too scared to start a little civil disobedience? With our government the only wheel that gets any grease is the squeaky one.

Just look at how successful the folks in Ferguson, MO were last week. At least they got attention from the whitehouse.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Images of Hitler and Stalin come to mind. Libtards (communists, fascists,et all) love fantasy films to create their narrative. The truth be damned. Is Josef Goebbels and his children really dead? Has the Ministry of Truth from George Orwell's 1984 taken over? Perhaps King Obama has created the department of Truth in an end run around Congress and appointed a Truth Czar who created this film.


----------

